# Coupler Conversion for Bachmann 4-8-2



## ronboze (Dec 31, 2011)

I recently bought a Bachmann Spectrum Heavy Mountain 4-8-2, knowing that it came with a dummy knuckle coupler on the tender. Although I've never changed couplers before, I assumed that it would be a simple matter to do so.

After a Google seach, which didn't direct me to any specific replacements, I went to the Micro-Trains list. However, I could not find my loco listed. Allowing that the "light" mountain loco might have the same coupler configuration, I saw that an MT replacement was listed for that loco.

Next, I looked at the MT store, but this model coupler was not listed. So, I Googled the part number and came up with a couple of listings, but they associated different locomotives with this model coupler.

Before I chase this rabbit trail any further, does anyone have experience replacing the coupler on a 4-8-2, and can point me in the right direction?

Thanks.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't replaced a coupler on the Bachman 4-8-2 but you can buy MT couplers which means just a generic coupler, or an accumate coupler from Atlas, either one you can use to replace what you have. These both have a screw that mounts and holds the coupler in place. it may take a little work to custom fit the coupler, but I've done so with a lot of steam locos of Bachamn and others, both front and rear. When you get the couplers assembled, add a touch of glue to the sides of the box to hold the dang things together while you put the screw in. the MT # for a packet of two is 1025 magne-matic couplers. The Atlas accumates are available from Atlas them selves and I can't remember the number, but they only have one. Both these couplers are compatable with eachother.


----------



## ronboze (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience. I haven't had time to actively pursue this project yet, but you've made it sound a bit less intimidating.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

It's not nearly as hard as you think Ron, I put accumate couplers on both ends of four bachman 2-8-0's. I had to completely remove the cow catcher so the new couplers would fit. There was no place or room for the cow catcher, so I used angle plastic to make new front pieces on each side of the coupler. Once painted to match the loco, it looks nice.
I liked the accumate couplers because of fewer parts in the coupler box, and cheaper than MT couplers. I used ACC glue on a tooth pik to glue the coupler box so it wouldn't come apart while mounting it, sure makes things simpler, and it takes little to seperate the two halves if you need to do anything to the coupler. I drilled a hole for the screw and just screwed it in and was done, works great.


----------



## ronboze (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, I guess it's largely just a matter of familiarity. I know with other things I've gotten involved in, once I reached a point where I was comfortable with how things went together or how they worked, I became much more likely to be "creative" in repairing or modifying. Getting over that hurdle is always a lot easier with encouragement from someone who's been there.

Thanks again!


----------

